# Using hickory for outdoor furniture?



## woodteacher43 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a small park bench that someone brought in that needed new seat rails. I replaced them with solid 4/4 hickory. Is linseed oil the best finish for this to sit outside permanently?


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

100% pure Tung oil is better. However, it is not cheap. Hickory does not hold up well outside. The oil needs to be frequently applied at least several times a year.


----------

